# Bristol's gay village



## Skin (Mar 14, 2009)

Any urbanites out there tonight? it's a great place for all sexualities, ages, species preference, planetary origin and other etc ........
I'm planning to put on my best stilettos and denim and spark and sachet my blakeys over the cobbles of Bristol down to gay town later!
Gonna do the Bear Bar and the Palace and then on to Flamingos. 
Would be lovely to meet some Urbanites down there!

Otherwise,  if everyone is doing coco and early nights this evening -  let's get an Urban queer night out in Bristol organised some time soon!


----------



## Thora (Mar 14, 2009)

I am ill and on the lemsip tonight, but would definitely be up for a future Urban queer night


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 14, 2009)

I used to get into Vibes for free!

Used to go there, the Shilling and Pineapple lots and lots.

Never been to flamingos though.


----------



## Skin (Mar 14, 2009)

Thora said:


> I am ill and on the lemsip tonight, but would definitely be up for a future Urban queer night



Sorry you are ill (((((Thora))))) 
I look forward to a Bristol Queer night in the future and meeting you!


----------



## Skin (Mar 14, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I used to get into Vibes for free!
> 
> Used to go there, the Shilling and Pineapple lots and lots.
> 
> Never been to flamingos though.



 Vibes for free! You are obviously Gay Scene royalty!
Flamingos is mega fantastic! two dance floors of uber-hedonistic phun!


----------



## Geri (Mar 14, 2009)

I am staying in and listening to Paul Robeson


----------



## Skin (Mar 14, 2009)

Geri said:


> I am staying in and listening to Paul Robeson



I love Paul Robeson also! What a chunker!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm too old and fat.


----------



## Geri (Mar 14, 2009)

Skin said:


> I love Paul Robeson also! What a chunker!



Yeah, I seem to remember having a similar conversation a few years ago.


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 14, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm too old and fat.



and miserable-don't forget miserable.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Geri said:


> I am staying in and listening to Paul Robeson





Skin said:


> I love Paul Robeson also! What a chunker!



I thought you were both talking about Paul Robinson for a moment there.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 14, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm too old and fat.



Depends on the bar. You could be in there.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I thought you were both talking about Paul Robinson for a moment there.



My sister-in-law is obsessed with Paul Robinson. 

I don't think I know any normal people at all.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2009)

scifisam said:


> My sister-in-law is obsessed with Paul Robinson.
> 
> I don't think I know any normal people at all.



Oh god! 

Like, as in obsessed genuinely? Or in an ironic way?

Cos tbf, I will never grow tired of watching this:


----------



## scifisam (Mar 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Oh god!
> 
> Like, as in obsessed genuinely? Or in an ironic way?
> 
> Cos tbf, I will never grow tired of watching this:




It seems genuine. She did a film for our band so, when I was building our old website, I put up a profile for her as well as the rest of us. There was a section entitled 'say something profound' and hers was 'Paul Robinson returning was the best thing that ever happened to Neighbours.' A couple of years later we bought her 'the best of Neighbours' for Christmas and she insisted that we all sit down and watch it straight away, in silence. 

I had that Stefan Dennis song on vinyl single, but I was about 12 at the time. Now, there's an idea for her next birthday present!


----------



## Geri (Mar 15, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I thought you were both talking about Paul Robinson for a moment there.



Oh, I like him as well - he once offered to buy me a drink, but I said no as I had one already. What an idiot!

I haven't really been following his career since he left Watford though. I lose interest then.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 15, 2009)

The Shilling is sorry to say an awful hole and I don't intend going back.
Pretencious, overpriced and half the customers were squaky, squeaky tourists going there for a gawp at the queers.

Give The Griffin, The Pineapple and the other pub further along with the England flag outside it (Coach and Horses?). Then Vibes. 

Miss Winns though. 
<discrete cough>


----------



## strung out (Mar 15, 2009)

my mate snogged ivan massow in vibes once


----------



## Isambard (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope he washed his mouth out with Domestos afterwards! 

I mean thanks to his media presence he has a tiny bit of je ne sais quoi when I'm on a business sut fetish but really I wouldn't touch the bleeding tory with a barge pole.


----------



## Skin (Mar 15, 2009)

strung_out said:


> my mate snogged ivan massow in vibes once



Towards the end at Vibes they were so fundamentalist that kissing someone would probably get you thrown out!

They used to police the bogs constantly looking for signs of sexual behaviour!
Anyone caught shaking their cock more than twice was man/lady/person-handled out the place!

Such a shame! I loved Vibes. It all went wrong when they moved the second dance floor and spotlighted it from all directions.

At my advanced age I need a dance floor with a dark end where I can shuffle around my hip replacements without cluttering up the young end of the floor with my frightening, jowled, hangdog faced aged cadaver reminding people of the end of time..

There isn't anywhere in Bristol to escape the spotlights and dance in the half light like in the old days.

I hardly ever go to the Queens Shilling for the same reason that they barcode check you from all directions with penetrating light that takes a 3d body image. I have to crawl round the walls to get to the bar to avoid going out into the open with the fresh face luvlies and looking like Davros on a face ache day!


----------



## Skin (Mar 15, 2009)

Isambard said:


> Miss Winns though.
> <discrete cough>





Do you mean the dark room?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 15, 2009)

What is all this bright light business and cracking down on a bit of how's your father? If you go to Europe and want it there's plenty of pubs with subdued lighting and it's darkrooms galore. If the entire gay scene is going to try and rely on the pretty young apprentice haridressers then they are on a hiding to nothing, particualry in the age of metrosexuality and the interweb.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2009)

The toilets in Vibes were fucking disgusting. The whole place was nafforama though with it's animal skin sofas and stuff. We used to go down there because half the people I worked with were gay and it was only down the road. And we got in for free.

I quite like the Queenshilling, depending on what music was on. It was way more poncey though, often saw people wearing sunglasses on the dancefloor.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 15, 2009)

The last time i was in Vibes th toilets were Ok to be honest.
I've got a thing for the place cos it is is the home of dropped sweeties magically re-appearing through karma.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2009)

It might be just the girls toilets. Although tbf the boundaries between what is the 'ladies' and what is the 'gents' is pretty blurred.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah  I know some pubs and clubs where the boys go in the girls cos it is nicer. or the boys go in the girls cos that is where you go for a shag. or the girls go in the boys cos their queue is too long or the girls go in the boys to talk with the dealers. It's all a queer gender bender fuck up.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I don't mind it at all! I never went in the boys though.

Normally there was just a gaggle of boys and girls having a natter in the ladies.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 15, 2009)

I remember the first time I went into what is now a local of mine when I was 18 or 19 and had a VERY interesting experience with the whole gents/ladies toilets thing. I still tell the story sometimes and it usually gets a laugh but it is so NOT for publishing on a public board as it is NOT vanilla!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh you can't leave it at that!


----------



## Isambard (Mar 15, 2009)

@ Skin, the darkroom was fun but they also had errrrm demonstration of stuff like tying knots and how to correctly use various tools in the main areas as well. So it was a bit like the scouts really. Get all your badges when you pass the tests.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Mar 31, 2009)

Gay clubs have gone a bit shite haven't they. The ones out here in Melbourne are even worse. Just terrible. And the music they play. Grr.
I have a local pub that I like to hang out in, which is the other side of the city.
But yeah, clubs. Big no no.
Does anyone remember the Queens Head in Brighton?
Its been all sexed up now but I remember when I first moved to brighton from Devon all them years ago and walking in there with this guy I'd picked up. There were 2 people shagging on the sofa in front of everyone.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2009)

We were talking about this at the weekend. 
Now pubs are open later there is less "need" for clubs really.
In the last year I think I've been in a gay club ONCE.


----------



## Skin (Mar 31, 2009)

Isambard said:


> @ Skin, the darkroom was fun but they also had errrrm demonstration of stuff like tying knots and how to correctly use various tools in the main areas as well. So it was a bit like the scouts really. Get all your badges when you pass the tests.



 Where did you go?


----------



## Isambard (Mar 31, 2009)

That was in Winns in Bristol. 

Locally, we've a not-for-profit community run well equipped venue that also runs  events where you can practice your knots; and stuff. Allegedly.


----------



## Zaskar (Apr 4, 2009)

Skin - I am free - depending... ;-)

As for bristols gay village - irony surely... 

Maybe I am not gay enough - lols - but it aint canal street is it ?


----------



## Skin (Apr 4, 2009)

Zaskar said:


> Skin - I am free - depending... ;-)
> 
> As for bristols gay village - irony surely...
> 
> Maybe I am not gay enough - lols - but it aint canal street is it ?



 Good heavens! are you really free?
I like c-anal street, but like Brighton it isn't always as gay as a boy needs when his nuts are clacking! Both places have been decidedly lacking in charisma on a weekend (especially the saunas) when a place like Bristol seldom disappoints (according to my observation)


----------



## badco (Apr 4, 2009)

Skin said:


> c-anal street



Is there still a sticker over the street sign down the bottom end making it read ''anal street''


----------



## Skin (Apr 4, 2009)

badco said:


> Is there still a sticker over the street sign down the bottom end making it read ''anal street''



Was last time I was there!


----------

